# Radon Slide Carbon 160 - Federung Set-Up - Hilf mir!



## Shane45 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe der Slide Carbon 8.0 mit Rockshox Monarch und Pike.  Ich habe noch nicht ein gute Balance zwischen der Gabel und Hinterbau gefunden.

Ich werde gern ein bisschen Rat bekommen.

Im Moment schient mir der Dampfer sehr linear.  Ich finde es unbalanciert im vergleich mit dem Rockshox Pike.  Der Pike ist sehr weich in der erste Teil und dann sehr Progressive danach, der Dampfer ist sehr Unterstützend am Anfang aber ich schlage schnell durch der Federweg.  Bei 30% Sag kann ich der ganze Federweg am Hinterbau benutzen bei ein hartes Bunny Hop. Sicher bei hochfahren ist der hinterbau Funktion top aber das ist nicht mein Fokus.

Im Moment habe ich 30% sag bei der Dampfer (mit fünf Gummi Ringe von Rochshox drin) und 18% bei der Gabel (mit vier Clicks Low Speed Compression).   So schient es besser balanciert in der erste 1/3 des Federwegs.  Danach ist es anders, ich schlage schnell durch der Hinterbau aber benutze nur 3/4 Federweg von der Pike.

Kann jemand mir Hilfe geben?  Soll ich einfach weniger Sag bei der Dampfer benutzen und mehr Low Speed Compression von der Gabel einstellen?  Was für ein Set-Up empfehlt euch für ein Aggressive Fahrer?  Ich bin bis jetzt am meisten in ein Bike Park gefahren, erwarte ich zu viel von ein Enduro Bike? Soll ich der Monarch Plus überlegen?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Shane


----------



## Dusius (3. Juni 2014)

Bikepark ist halt definitiv der falsche Ort für das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juni 2014)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe der Slide Carbon 8.0 mit Rockshox Monarch und Pike.  Ich habe noch nicht ein gute Balance zwischen der Gabel und Hinterbau gefunden.
> 
> ...


Das Bike ist für 25% Sag Ausgelegt, bei einen harten Bunny Hop kann der Hinterbau schon den ganzen Federweg nutzen.
Frage schert der o-Ring vom Dämpfer wobei das Bike  nicht als Park Freerider zur Welt gekommen ist sollte man Bedenken.


----------



## Shane45 (4. Juni 2014)

Hey, Danke für den Antwort.

Also, ich habe es schlecht erklart. Das Bike war nie in ein Bike Park.  Ich meinte, dass ich bin mit DH bikes und Bike Parks gewohnt, statt bikes, dass mann Hochtretten kann, und das ist vielleicht der Grund ich so viele muhe um es richtig einzustellen habe.

Ich werde es mit 25% sag probieren.  Sollte es mir nicht beunruhigen wenn der Gabel viel progressiver als der Hinterbau ist?  Geht es nur um die LSC um die Geometrie bei ruhig trails zu halten?

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Shane


----------



## dermute (5. Juni 2014)

Waren die Spacer für den Dämpfer bei euch dabei? In meinem Paket lagen nur Token für die Gabel...
Ich find für die Dämpfer auch nichts zu kaufen, hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Shane45 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Dermute,

Nein die Spacers musste ich Separat kaufen.

Ich habe de von eine Kollege gekriegt, er hat die schon.  Probiere dein Bike laden, Sie können die wahrscheinlich bestellen.

Grüsse,

Shane


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für den Antwort.
> 
> Also, ich habe es schlecht erklart. Das Bike war nie in ein Bike Park.  Ich meinte, dass ich bin mit DH bikes und Bike Parks gewohnt, statt bikes, dass mann Hochtretten kann, und das ist vielleicht der Grund ich so viele muhe um es richtig einzustellen habe.
> 
> ...


Ist das eine Solo Air oder Dual . Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Waren die Spacer für den Dämpfer bei euch dabei? In meinem Paket lagen nur Token für die Gabel...
> Ich find für die Dämpfer auch nichts zu kaufen, hat da jemand einen Tipp?


Kaufe einen Dämpfer ohne HV oder noch besser mit Debon wird Progr. . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Shane45 (5. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist das eine Solo Air oder Dual . Gruß Bodo



Ein Dual Air.  Könnte das stark Progression in der Gabel ein Problem mit das 2 Step sein?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Ein Dual Air.  Könnte das auch ein Problem mit das 2 Step sein?


Die Dual ist etwa wie die Solo mit 3 Tocken also viel Progs. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Shane45 (5. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Dual ist etwa wie die Solo mit 3 Tocken also viel Progs. Gruß Bodo



Ahh gut zu wissen. Darum ist es so.  Super Hilfe!

Was empfiehlst du für jemand, dass Enduro Rennen mit der Slide macht?  Lass es so, mit eine etwa progressive Gabel und Linear Hinterbau? Wechseln die Gabel Dampfer für eine Solo Air oder wechseln die Dampfer für einen Dampfer ohne HV?  Oder, ist es nur ein Geschmacks Sache?

Und wieso kein Monarch Plus?  Alle deine Slide Carbon kommen mit der einfache Fox oder Rochshox Dämpfer, und deine Team Renner benutzen auch die gleiche Dämpfer.  Gibt’s da ein Grund für das? Könnte ich von eine profitieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Ahh gut zu wissen. Darum ist es so.  Super Hilfe!
> 
> Was empfiehlst du für jemand, dass Enduro Rennen mit der Slide macht?  Lass es so, mit eine sehr progressive Gabel und Linear Hinterbau? Wechseln die Gabel Dampfer für eine Solo Air oder wechseln die Dampfer für einen Dampfer ohne HV?  Oder, ist es nur ein Geschmacks Sache?
> 
> Und wieso kein Monarch Plus?  Alle deine Slide Carbon kommen mit der einfache Fox oder Rochshox Dämpfer, und deine Team Renner benutzen auch die gleiche Dämpfer.  Gibt’s da ein Grund für das? Könnte ich von eine profitieren?


Mit der Solo hast du mehr Möglichkeiten aber keiner unser Fahrer ist der Meinung so schneller zu sein beim Enduro, frag bei RS
ob der Umbau auf Debon geht und Günstig ist das lohnt sich besseres Ansprechen und mehr Progression habe ich unseren Fahrern mit RS auch Empfohlen bei Fox währe das der X Float für Racing aber auch hier bei einen Enduro Rennen nur sehr Selten nutzbarer Vorteil (nicht wie beim DH 10x die gleich Abfahrt) und der Dämpfer mit 216mm auch so schon viel Öl hat.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Shane45 (5. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mit der Solo hast du mehr Möglichkeiten aber keiner unser Fahrer ist der Meinung so schneller zu sein beim Enduro, frag bei RS
> ob der Umbau auf Debon geht und Günstig ist das lohnt sich besseres Ansprechen und mehr Progression habe ich unseren Fahrern mit RS auch Empfohlen bei Fox währe das der X Float für Racing aber auch hier bei einen Enduro Rennen nur sehr Selten nutzbarer Vorteil (nicht wie beim DH 10x die gleich Abfahrt) und der Dämpfer mit 216mm auch so schon viel Öl hat.
> Gruß Bodo



Ok Super,  dann bliebe ich mit dem Gabel und HV Dampfer und suche ich für den Debonair Umbau für meine HV Dampfer. Stimmt das mit deine Meinung?

Danke für den Rat! 

Übrigens, finde ich dem Geometrie, Steifigkeit und Gewicht von diese Rad erstaunlich.  Es ist nicht nur ein Tick besser, sondern ein Gross Wurf vorwärts von meine alten Slide 140.  Con-gratuliere zu dem Design Team!


----------



## Vincy (5. Juni 2014)

Mit DebonAir bekommst nicht mehr Progression! Das verbessert nur das Ansprechverhalten, da nur das Volumen der Negativ Luftkammer mit vergrößert wird. Ist auch nur als High Volume Luftkammer möglich.
Für mehr Progression brauchst dann eher die Standard Volume Luftkammer, evtl ein anderes Tune.
DebonAir kann man nachrüsten, die Luftkammer kostet ca 100€.
Wegen dem Tune frag mal den User Lord Helmchen, der tuned RS Dämpfer. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock...rhalten-fuer-monarch-und-monarch-plus.693640/
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-rockshox-monarch-monarch-plus-debonair-2015/


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mit DebonAir bekommst nicht mehr Progression! Das verbessert nur das Ansprechverhalten, da nur das Volumen der Negativ Luftkammer mit vergrößert wird. Ist auch nur als High Volume Luftkammer möglich.
> Für mehr Progression brauchst dann eher die Standard Volume Luftkammer, evtl ein anderes Tune.
> DebonAir kann man nachrüsten, die Luftkammer kostet etwas über 100€.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock...rhalten-fuer-monarch-und-monarch-plus.693640/


Stimmt nicht habe bei Probefahrten es genau so festgestellt der Debon ist ohne Spacer progs. als der Monarch ohne HV nur
spricht er besser an als mit HV geht aber nur bei 216 oder mehr.Als Torben mir das Sagte wollte ich es auch nicht Glauben.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (5. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr da nur die HV Luftkammer ausgetauscht oder einen Vergleich mit 2014er Modell gegen 2015er Modell mit DebonAir gemacht?
Vielleicht hat das 2015er Modell eine andere Abstimmung (Dämpfung).

Hier ein Bild der beiden HV Luftkammern. DebonAir (oben).


----------

